# Ad pulled from LEB --- SeFlow – €24/month 16GB RAM i5 CPU in Milan, Italy



## drmike (Aug 19, 2013)

Anyone notice the Italy based dedicated servers from SeFlow on Lowendbox? Yes, pretty low pricing and DDoS protection included. The offer went bye-bye though.

What gives?

Is this the new way to handle posts on LEB?  Make the offer, get some sales, then have it deleted?

High strangeness.


----------



## concerto49 (Aug 19, 2013)

It was out of stock when posted -- that's what. Everyone complained the offer was posted without stock and no one could purchase.


----------



## drmike (Aug 19, 2013)

Hahaha!  That's a hoot.

An ad posted for servers that didn't exist.

Benefit of the doubt, the submitter sent it in months ago and waited in the cue while all the Buffalo offerers took multiple posting turns.

Looked like quite an offer though.


----------



## Jade (Aug 19, 2013)

I seen this, it looks pretty good. Sucks it's out of stock now :/


----------



## SkylarM (Aug 19, 2013)

buffalooed said:


> Hahaha!  That's a hoot.
> 
> An ad posted for servers that didn't exist.
> 
> ...


There's an extremely high likelihood that LEB just posted it blind after sitting in que for a while. Seems like a few of their most recent ones have been this way.


----------



## johng (Aug 19, 2013)

They had availability Wed for most of these offers. That's when I ordered mine. Thursday was an Italian holiday. I got it promptly Friday. I had a quick support question that was answered Saturday. So far so good.


----------



## MannDude (Aug 19, 2013)

As mentioned, was likely just due to the long wait to get featured and lack of checking to see if stock was available prior to posting the offer.

We may see them again in a few months, if they're lucky, and if LEB is even relevant then. I used to love browsing it for offers but it's just turned into a garbage heap with unfair treatment. Of course Colocrossing is going to be more likely to promote companies that use Colocrossing. Those are the only ones they want to see grow, so they buy more Colocrossing servers.


----------



## notFound (Aug 19, 2013)

As much as I'd love to say there's drama or something fishy behind it, it's still in the queue as a Draft and once stock is back Liam will republish it from what I see. I'm trying to push for more exotic locations on LEB but honestly all that is on the queue is the usual US based locations with cheapish rent for providers.



SkylarM said:


> There's an extremely high likelihood that LEB just posted it blind after sitting in que for a while. Seems like a few of their most recent ones have been this way.


Not sure but that's most likely the case.


----------



## MannDude (Aug 19, 2013)

Infinity said:


> I'm trying to push for more exotic locations on LEB but honestly all that is on the queue is the usual US based locations with cheapish rent for providers.


But Buffalo, LA, Dallas, Atlanta and Chicago are so exotic! 

Not all are bad, just tired of seeing the same ol' hardware in the same ol' locations. I'd like to know there is more different from 'Brand A' and 'Company B' other than the random name of the person who originally submitted the offer.


----------



## rm_ (Aug 19, 2013)

buffalooed said:


> Anyone notice the Italy based dedicated servers from SeFlow on Lowendbox? Yes, pretty low pricing and DDoS protection included. The offer went bye-bye though.
> 
> What gives?
> 
> ...


You seem to be soooo desperate to dig up something, *anything* at LEB. That would have been even funny, if it wasn't so pathetic to see.


----------



## Jade (Aug 19, 2013)

rm_ said:


> You seem to be soooo desperate to dig up something, *anything* at LEB. That would have been even funny, if it wasn't so pathetic to see.


He's just finding information out, and he's very good at it


----------



## Francisco (Aug 19, 2013)

rm_ said:


> You seem to be soooo desperate to dig up something, *anything* at LEB. That would have been even funny, if it wasn't so pathetic to see.


I don't think it's unreasonable to bring up considering the only other legit company to get its posts pulled was EOR.

I can understand if they were a huge scam and it was for the safety of the network but it isn't an unreasonable check.

I've seen them post on WHT and feedback has been positive so far so hopefully they reload soon 

Francisco


----------



## splitice (Aug 19, 2013)

LET does not tolerate any prices higher than the LEB cutoff regardless of if it is for dedicated servers or actually a good deal.

I didn't see the post before it got removed but I imagine it was higher than $7-8 and thus got removed. I've had a similar situation with my own posts (where some offers exceeded that price while others didn't).

On a related note, so far so good there myself. Got one server, hopefully soon to get a PPS upgrade once I get into a discussion with matteob about it.


----------



## drmike (Aug 19, 2013)

rm_ said:


> You seem to be soooo desperate to dig up something, *anything* at LEB. That would have been even funny, if it wasn't so pathetic to see.


I haven't spent any time digging on CC in a month or better.  There's a lot of stuff I don't mention or note that aren't vetted / as clear / etc.

If they changed their ways and ran the site (especially LEB) in an honest fashion they'd get even less attention from me.

This offer was strange since: 1. Dedicated offering,  2. Italy is an uncommon location for offers 3. The company offering is legitimate and well established 4. The ad was mishandled and perhaps wrong published (idling in the queue for eons again I suspect).

Please refer to the VPS ACE / ServerHub / dozen other shell company example to see why they (CC) need continued attention (i.e. non stop promotion on LEB of their offers while knowing who owns the companies / pulling sham):

http://vpsboard.com/topic/963-thread-for-buffalooed-to-investigate/?hl=%2Bbuffalooed+%2Binvestigate

PS: Anyone offering off of CC's network I tend to eyeball if they become too offer happy or visible suddenly.


----------



## drmike (Aug 19, 2013)

Francisco said:


> I don't think it's unreasonable to bring up considering the only other legit company to get its posts pulled was EOR.


The End of Reality (EOR) situation has never fully been unearthed.  What happened there was a total removal of all mention from EOR from both sites.  EOR wasn't some new poster or anything.  So removal included prior offers and posts.

For those less in the know, EOR owner Robbie and Jere Shinkle are pretty good friends.   In light of the sudden disappearance of Shinkle from both CC and CVPS when the November 2012 hacks happened not unreasonable to claim likely relationship there contributed to why EOR pulled out of CC and the sites were used to batter EOR.

Yeah, the EOR matter comes to mind when offers disappear from legit established companies.


----------



## MannDude (Aug 19, 2013)

Yay, a new LEB offer. Oh wait, it's out of stock for 3 of the 4 plans listed. D'oh! http://lowendbox.com/blog/expertvm-40year-128mb-openvzkvm-in-singapore


----------



## drmike (Aug 19, 2013)

I can't grasp why the admins over at Lowendbox are so inconsistent about the offers.   

This issue of posting offers without supply is a gas.   This is why offers shouldn't sit idly in a queue for eons.  Providers can't reserve stock for a site promo that might not happen for months.

There needs to be much interaction with the companies submitting offers.


----------



## rm_ (Aug 19, 2013)

> This offer was strange since: 1. Dedicated offering,  2. Italy is an uncommon location for offers 3. The company offering is legitimate and well established 4. The ad was mishandled and perhaps wrong published (idling in the queue for eons again I suspect).


If you haven't been living under a rock and generally so awesome and investigative as you say, you would 1) have seen SeFlow's WHT thread 2) have seen SeFlow's LET thread, both of which went with flying colours, and at the end of both people saying they've got no more stock; So yeah, the blunder of LEB was to post the offer sent to them like a week ago, without checking if there's still stock. Nowhere close to "high strangeness" and horrible malice that you are so eager to attribute to them.



> LET does not tolerate any prices higher than the LEB cutoff regardless of if it is for dedicated servers or actually a good deal.


$49/month for dedis http://lowendbox.com/about/



> I didn't see the post before it got removed but I imagine it was higher than $7-8 and thus got removed.


Another one, did not see/hear or know anything, but happy to "imagine" things.



> I've had a similar situation with my own posts (where some offers exceeded that price while others didn't).


Yes, because LEB/LET actually has useful rules in place, that make the site focused on the concept and not a generic wannabe WHT clone.


----------



## drmike (Aug 19, 2013)

All good @rm_ 



> So yeah, the blunder of LEB was to post the offer sent to them like a week ago, without checking if there's still stock. Nowhere close to "high strangeness" and horrible malice that you are so eager to attribute to them.


I am not privy to when the offer was submitted and how long it lingered.  I am certain though that many offers have lingered in queue and still do for far more than a week.  If the posting delay was a mere week, no provider would be complaining (many do but in private circles).

-IF- this was submitted a week ago and approved that quickly, then of course, many other companies waiting in queue much longer feel slighted.

Now even if out of stock, where is the harm in noting such on the offer and leaving it in place?  Same company with the offer on WHT hasn't pulled the offer down.

Heck, LEB kept up a dedicated offer for a Baltimore company where servers were greatly delayed, not configured with proper specs or not even delivered after great delay.  

The issue is inconsistent administration on this one, on behalf of Colocrossing via their Lowendbox site.

I think the offerer was saved much lost sleep and headaches by not selling widely to the LEB community.


----------



## rm_ (Aug 20, 2013)

> Now even if out of stock, where is the harm in noting such on the offer and leaving it in place?  Same company with the offer on WHT hasn't pulled the offer down.


Because that's unfair to SeFlow, they get zero sales from the post at the top of LEB if they have no stock at the moment, then the post slides down because other offers get posted, and according to the rules they can't have another post for a month.

Now LEB decided to do the right thing instead, *hide* the post until there is more stock, then re-display it not enforcing the 1 post/provider/month limit (because it was kinda their fault for at first delaying it for too long, then posting at the wrong moment).


----------



## drmike (Aug 20, 2013)

I don't think we'll see an SeFlow ad anytime soon.  A month delay for rules, ahh won't probably matter to them.

I agree with the situation and issues @rm_.   Pulling and reposting based on stock is problematic.  Delays in queue, yep, legendary.


----------



## concerto49 (Aug 20, 2013)

Easiest solution would be to get the poster to confirm stock prior to posting. If they don't get it right they will be penalized for future submissions.


----------



## libro22 (Aug 20, 2013)

This is a bit off-topic but can anyone please give me a quick summary, if possible.. or delete this thread if this is not allowed.

What happened between EOR and CC? 

I was not aware of this, I was a previous client of EOR and used them for srcds game servers.


----------



## drmike (Aug 20, 2013)

Agree with @concerto409.   Supply management needs be done right on both sides and delays aren't compatible.   API would be great for inventory.  Unsure  though how many providers would agree to have that info out there.

@libro22,  EoR was a CC customer across multiple datacenters.  Summary is EoR suddenly left CC.  In that event, all EoR details, offers, etc. were scrubbed from LET/LEB.   Some of us cried about the event and asked what happened.

Colocrossing said or LET moderators did that they couldn't say anything about the matter as it was a "legal" matter.

What happened is anyones guess.

What I do know is EoR had back invoices due at points prior to this.

EoR also had contract adjustments to consolidate servers into newer servers with giveaways (Core2Duos) from CC.

Robbie and Shinkle were/are good friends.  Shinkle was CC employee and CVPS employee.  He left on mysterious terms prior to the EoR issue --- back last November with the ChicagoVPS hacks.

Shinkle is relative because he had a good network of folks and was known to include friends in things.  Did such with a few that appeared as admins.    Plus his role wasn't believed to be just as a mere end employee, but as a materially interested person in CVPS/CC.

I assume EoR didn't get what they wanted or contract not fulfilled adequately and claimed fraud and refused to pay at the end something that was due.


----------



## drmike (Aug 21, 2013)

Guess I was right ehh


----------

